# Baby Doll!!!



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

This is Baby Doll. She's due any sometime this month, and I'm hoping sooner rather than later! So far her right ligament is gone, her left is barely there. Still no udder, but her mom was one who didn't bag up till AFTER she kidded, and Baby seems like she might be planning on doing the same thing! I am SOOOOO ready for my own little baby goaties! Oh, She's an FF too, and I am looking forward to seeing how her milk production is going to be!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! I hope it goes textbook for you. :book:


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

She is pretty. Is she registered? She looks like the goat I bought last year and she died a short while after I got her! What is her registered name?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She is registered! I can't remember her whole name though, and I left her papers in my car! It's now pouring rain and I'm not going get them! Lol! She was shown last October, and won her first leg.  Her sire's side of her pedigree all have milking stars so in hoping for some great things from her!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Rev144 said:


> She is pretty. Is she registered? She looks like the goat I bought last year and she died a short while after I got her! What is her registered name?


I'll get her full name for you in the morning.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Babydoll is beautiful!!!
Come on girlie, lets have an easy quick kidding!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Rev144, her registered name is Musemark Baby Doll.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I woke up at 4:00 this morning and since I was already up, I went out to check on her. Saw a small amount of white discharge, but not much. Her ligs are still barely there on her left side, and I can feel them sometimes on her right side. She's holding her tail more straight out today, instead of up. I'm REALLY praying she has it/them when both me AND my husband will be at home to watch her! It's our very first kidding!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Sounds like babies soon.

She is beautiful, she looks great.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! She's very pretty


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's what her tail looks like tonight. It's been like this all day. What do y'all think? Can you judge how soon she'll go by the way her tail looks??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a doe who's ligs would come and go for weeks. When they're completely gone, is when I get ready. I had one alpine who had droopy tail the day she kidded. But her ligs were all gone too. Does she have any udder at all? She's super pretty, can't wait to see kid(s) 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She still has no udder. But, her mama didn't get one till AFTER she kidded, so I'm not really looking for much of one till then...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She's got a little udder going this morning!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like progress!!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Her udder is still growing! Her ligs are pretty mushy, and still feel like they come and go sometimes. I'm thinking it's going to be end of June or first of July before she kids. My birthday is July 3rd, and I'm fine with goaties for my birthday! Maybe she's planning a twin girl surprise!!!  ray:


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Ooooh birthday babies...now THAT would be awesome!  She's playin' the doe's code on you for sure...thinking pink thoughts.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

A little more of the white mucus every day! And her udder is filling still. I'm still thinking she has at least a week, but who knows? I just know that I CAN't WAIT!!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I know the feeling! July 4th will be day 150 for my girl so I'm getting more and more excited. I hate the waiting game!!!  maybe they will kid on the same day... Haha.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe so! Twin girls for both of us!  Right?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Shh...don't let the does know that's what we want or we'll get triplet bucks!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Any other time I would be okay with my doe's "choice" of gender for her babies, but, she doesn't get to choose this time. It's MY birthday coming up after all!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Hahaha it'll be bucks for the rest of her life if she hears you saying that! (Doesn't mean I don't agree with you) time for some pink!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

She's very pretty! Good Luck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope they kid on both your birthdays! 
P.S.
It is the buck that decides the kids gender, not the doe.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I know  I just like to joke around.

And thank you!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> P.S.
> It is the buck that decides the kids gender, not the doe.


Yep! When I bought a pregnant doe before, I was sure to ask the buck/doe ratio of the sire, but I forgot to ask about it this time! I'm really happy with anything. It will be our first baby goats born on our farm!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

How is she???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Been busy playing with kids?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Been busy playing with kids?


Ha. I WISH!!!! Yesterday was my bday, and I was SURE that she was holding on to give me an awesome present, but, no such luck!! lol! I can still feel her ligs, and her udder is taking FOREVER to fill! lol! I was told that she was due "in June", but, somebody must have made a mistake somewhere!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bummer, no patriotic kids, ):


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I know.... it's ok though, I FOR SURE don't want her to have them early! But, I have another doe due in about three weeks, so I'm about to be put under stress overload!! I'm sure babydoll will kid before then, but then I'll still be worrying about Rosie, so I'm looking at at least another month of CONSTANT WAITING!!!!!!!! lol! Oh well, makes life interesting I guess!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, still no babies! I was told she was due in June, but......... She started bagging up about 3-4 weeks ago, but her udder has had no changes in the past 2 weeks. It almost looks as if it's shrunk? She also doesn't look as wide as she did, but she doesn't look like she's carrying any lower, either! The man I got her from bought her already bred, and he just told me what her previous owners had told him about her due date. She was quite chunky when I got her, and so I've cut back the grain some, so I guess that could be why she doesn't look so wide all the time? She eats normally, runs and plays and looks perfectly happy. I'm just worried! :question:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

sbaker said:


> Ok, still no babies! I was told she was due in June, but......... She started bagging up about 3-4 weeks ago, but her udder has had no changes in the past 2 weeks. It almost looks as if it's shrunk? She also doesn't look as wide as she did, but she doesn't look like she's carrying any lower, either! The man I got her from bought her already bred, and he just told me what her previous owners had told him about her due date. She was quite chunky when I got her, and so I've cut back the grain some, so I guess that could be why she doesn't look so wide all the time? She eats normally, runs and plays and looks perfectly happy. I'm just worried! :question:


I'M STILL WAITING!!!!!!!! :GAAH: She's going to wait to have them when I leave for vacation in 2 weeks..... I just KNOW it!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol! I know how ya feel  Unfortunately, we took on two pygmy does a couple weeks ago who appear to be pregnant. One has a whole udder developing, the other is majorly lopsided, apparently from a previous case of mastisis. Both are absolutely _huge_, they look like they have really bad hay belly, and they get half as much food as the other does! They only have weeds in their pen for forage, so it's not like they are getting fat on grass/hay. Sometimes I look at their udders and they look bigger, other times they look like their shrinking. I have no idea on anything with them lol! I've been relying on the size of their udders for help. I'm just glad it's not just me with the udder size predicament


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope!! She's still hanging in there! Her ligs are soft, but they have been for about a month and a half. I can still distinctively feel them though. I've got one week till I leave on vacation, and I'm positive she's going to hold out to have them FOR MY SISTER!!!!! My first baby goats, and I just know that I'm not going to be here when they come. Booooo!!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, Baby is just taking her sweet time apparently. My poor husband is seriously doubting that she is even preggers, but she does have a small udder, her ligs ARE soft, and I noticed part of her mucus plug weeks ago so she's GOT to be! Right?!?!  My little Nigerian doe, Rosie, on the other hand is starting to look very close! Her pooch was real puffy looking today, and I thought I saw some discharge, but she's pretty stand-offish and wouldn't let me get close enough to really check. Looks like babies soon though!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Or.....it could be just the worst thing ever! False pregnancy! 
But I have hopes you will have some cute baby goats!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Come on Baby Doll. Lets stop these games and give up the babies.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My husband keeps saying he doubts that she is pregnant, but he's just fed up with buying animals that people sell as pregnant, and then never getting any babies. I don't think false pregnancies last this long? Maybe someone with experience can enlighten me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

False pregnancy normally last as long as a real pregnancy.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well that's a bummer! I talked to the lady who had sold her to the man I bought her from, and she said, "Well, I never actually saw her breed, she just looked pregnant to me." That's aggravating. But, she really looked pregnant to me when I bought her too! Even had "close to kidding" signs. I'm just leaving it at false pregnancy though, I guess! Which is a bummer, because I paid more for her than I usually spend because of her pregnant status. Lesson for me: No more buying "pregnant" animals unless you have confirmed pregnancy through labs first! :sigh:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very pretty doe!!! Hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

did you ever get any kids from her or your other goat?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry if Baby Doll didn't give you any kids, she is quite nice


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, It's been officially marked as a false pregnancy. I'm pretty bummed out about it too, since she was the 2nd pregnant goat we bought this year to give us nothing. She had a huge tummy, her udder filled halfway, she even had a mucousy discharge that appeared to be her plug.... now she's thin, no udder, and absolutely NOT pregnant! lol! Oh well, live and learn! She's a sweetie anyway.


----------

